# Project complete



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Last fall I was asked to make 6 fur bears out of a fur coat and a fur stole .After a lot of blood , sweat and tears , they are now done . They are all fully jointed ( 5 joints each)I have posted some of these before , but thought I'd show you all of them .
The last picture is of the 6 of them along with my 2 .


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

They are wonderful- so sweet and soft! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! I have one that looks like the first one. It was made from my late mother's coat. It is really a treasure to me.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

You did a wonderful job. 

My grandmother had a fur coat and gave it to me long, long ago. An aunt finally cut it up into a stole and muff that I loved. It has long since been gone and I don't know what happened to it. Wish I had thought of a bear out of my coat.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

These are incredible.. What a talent you have!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Helma,
You did a splendid job!
They are so very handsome.
I think this is difficult to do.
A few years ago, one of my sis had a chenille teddy that she wanted 're-upholstered', and asked could I do it.
I did, but man I thought it was very hard.
I admire your talents!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty. I once made a rabbit out of the fur cuffs of an old coat. It was terribly difficult to sew up. The head was so heavy it kept tearing the neck stitching. Not sure what ever happened to it.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful bears. Gorgeous work.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So beautifully done - they're all gorgeous


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your bears are wonderful! You must be very proud of your work.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing work!!!!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nicely done. I would never attempt something like that. I am in awe of your ability


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So cute and they each have a different expression!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They are wonderful. I have a couple of fur coats which belonged to my granny and my mum. Wish I could make bears. It is difficult to know what to do with fur coats these days since they are so socially unacceptable.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You are very talented and what a wonderful thing for your family. They all have distinct expressions and personalities. ♥♥♥♥


PatofWi said:


> Very nicely done. I would never attempt something like that. I am in awe of your ability


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Your bears are beautiful, a real work of art. :thumbup:


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, fantastic


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Very pretty. I once made a rabbit out of the fur cuffs of an old coat. It was terribly difficult to sew up. The head was so heavy it kept tearing the neck stitching. Not sure what ever happened to it.


That is one of the reasons I joint the head , so there is no stitching to rip .It also allows the head to be posed . A bit harder to make , but better in the long haul .


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> They are wonderful. I have a couple of fur coats which belonged to my granny and my mum. Wish I could make bears. It is difficult to know what to do with fur coats these days since they are so socially unacceptable.


If you are hesitant in making a bear with your fur coats , you can make them into pillow covers .That way you can hug them any time you want and it isn't as difficult .Use the fur on one side and a heavy damask or upholstery material in a co-ordinating pattern on the other side .Just an idea .


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> You are very talented and what a wonderful thing for your family. They all have distinct expressions and personalities. ♥♥♥♥


It's surprising , but they were all made with the same pattern .It seems that on days that I was really upset or grumpy , the bears that I finished on those days turned out grumpy looking .Thank goodness that I wasn't grumpy every day that I worked on these .


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your very kind comments .They are really appreciated . I agonized over these bears as I don't enjoy making them .They are very hard on the hands and fingers.They are still very sore .I would much rather be knitting or crocheting.I sure hope they like them .They are coming to town this week .They do not yet know that the bears are done as I told them I didn't know when I would get around to them.
I just wanted them done .This is a great relief.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I do have a favorite though, picture number three. He/she has the cutest expression.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG these are adorable..Every one has its own expression. Love looking at them, wish I could hold one. I have a fur coat and would love to make one of these, I do quite a bit of sewing , could you point me in the right direction to get started? I would so appreciate it if you could.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Love, love ,love them


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh simply amazing.. they are beautiful!!!! Great job.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your work is amazing. The best part for me is the cute expression on their faces.


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful Teddies! Awesome job!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome they are beautiful. You should so proud of yourself with this great work.Love all of them.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Love these bears you are so clever- and patient, love their expressions!


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

Helma, they all are gorgeous and you did such a wonderful job. Even on the crabby ones....LOL


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

All of your bears are just so beautiful! Good work . . .


----------



## Shabby chic (May 10, 2014)

My mom died 20 years ago and my sister had 3 bears made out of her mink stole. She gave one to me and it's been sitting on my bed for that long! I remember when I was very little and she would wear it when going out for a fancy dinner. I remember always wanting to touch it and thinking it was so special...the paws are made out of the silk lining. I smiled big when I saw this post.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful! There is a woman fro RI that made 2 bears from my moms fur coat.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

irishfour said:


> They are beautiful!!! I have one that looks like the first one. It was made from my late mother's coat. It is really a treasure to me.


I agree they are beautiful all with a different but same face  so much personality showing through.. very cute !
I wish I had taken my friend up on her stole.. her uncle bought her a stole I don't know what it was made of it could of been mink but she offered to give it to me and I told her I had no use for it!! I started kicking myself right away but the offer was given to someone else.. 
I do know now that I ever come across some fur for little or no money I will grab it up and make some heirloom bears like yours


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Years ago I made bears for my grandkids from three "faux" fur coats I had (a much simpler pattern than yours though).

Archiebear (black), Annabear (brown) and Iggy (long haired white). They are now in their '30s and still have them.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, well done, they are wonderful.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Heirloom quality masterpieces. What a treasure for the coming owners.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

My mother passes over 30 years ago and I still have a light brown mink jacket she wore. It's too small for me but I'd love to sew up 3 bears with it. One for my sister, myself and my daughter. Where can I find the pattern? I sew much of my own outfits but not a lot of craft sewing. So this may be a challenge for me. Did you do this all by hand or machine? Where can I purchase the joints for the neck, arms and legs?
Thank you,
Linda


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Wow! You are a Master Bear Maker! Great work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What lovely work and great use of fur coats.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

In response to the people that wanted info on making these bears , this is a note I sent to someone else :
My bears are from a pattern I was gifted many years ago . It is Bordeaux Bears , Mr Wilson design by Linda Johnson. I found a website of hers . I don't know if she still sells them , but he is pictured as one of the patterns.
http://www.beardeauxbears.com/patterns.html.
I get my supplies from this store , Out of Hand . Their website is http://www.out-of-hand.com/bears.html
What I did was make plastic mylar templates of each of the pieces . I then traced them onto the backs of the pelts ( leather side ). I cut them just the leather parts , not cutting the fur . I used a pair of small scissors , manicure size for this .I jointed them with joints from our local store mentioned above . 
One other thing to mention is that I lined each of the pieces to make sure the pelts did not rip .For weights , I used copper BB pellets in the bottoms .
Good luck and have fun .


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Mink Bears!!!! they are so wellmade. I love them.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how every one of them has its own personality. What wonderful work you have done. Is this your first time working with real fur?


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the fur you made these out of - they just look so real


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, so very cute!! Reminds me of the jointed teddy bears I made many years ago. They are fun, aren't they?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

All are Adorable!
True heirlooms.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful bears. I know and can appreciate the work involved in making these because hubby and I used to make these too. Its a lot of work and you really need patience. Your bears are adorable. Great job.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they are beautiful.be proud.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Helma, your work is simply stunning! Whoever receives these bears is truly blessed by you! A bear from real fur! Kids of all ages would love them! They are priceless :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

BRAVO. Your work is wonderful. Quite few years ago, I knew a woman who bought old mink coats at auction, made up mink teddy bears and sold them for $100 each. Yours are just as beautiful. Nan


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh Helma, your bears are exquisite!! Such work must be hard on your hands. I'm sure you are glad to have them all completed. 
Your work is really outstanding.
Now, if one or more of these lovely "fur babies" might find their way to my home, I would be over the moon! (I'll keep on dreaming!)
Thank you, thank you for sharing you work.
Hannet


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

MacRae said:


> Isn't it amazing how every one of them has its own personality. What wonderful work you have done. Is this your first time working with real fur?


I did make my 2 bears . My girlfriend helped me with the first one and I did the second by myself .I have been asked to make more for others and have flatly declined as they take a toll on the fingers , hands and psyche.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanjston said:


> BRAVO. Your work is wonderful. Quite few years ago, I knew a woman who bought old mink coats at auction, made up mink teddy bears and sold them for $100 each. Yours are just as beautiful. Nan


My girlfriend charges 225.00 for each of the bears she makes , with the person providing the fur . She has a lot of people requesting she make them , but has also declined for now and just does the odd one for friends at that price .


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are worth every bit of $225.00. What a wonderful collection of real fur bears. Thanks for posting the pictures so we can enjoy your work - well done!


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful i think you have a great talent


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all again for your kind remarks . It really makes me feel great . Almost enough to convince me to make another one .NOOOO ! Not for a while at least . I still have enough fur to probably make another bear out of the reddish brown ( Mink )fur . I might make some Christmas ornaments out of the left over fur . Small bear heads . They would be very difficult , so need to wait till my hands feel better and the memory of the pain goes away . Also have to figure out how to make them . Hmmmmm .


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful they look so soft and cuddly, I'll bet there was a lot of blood sweat and tears making them too, but the will make such wonderful keepsakes.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

I just want to hug them - so adorable!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

AMAZING!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! They are all adorable.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

kacey66 said:


> Wow! They are all adorable.


Thank you . I'm almost thinking of trying to make another one . Enough time has passed that my fingers have healed .


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Your bears are incredible! You should get some fur coats & sell them. I bet they would bring &100 easy.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

knittinginma said:


> Your bears are incredible! You should get some fur coats & sell them. I bet they would bring &100 easy.


The going rate for fur bears is 225.00 plus the fur . I did not charge this amount as they were for extended family .
Even at this price , it is not something I would make too many of .It is extremely hard on the hands and the psyche.
My girlfriend has a number of people who would willingly pay her more than that to make one for them , but she has refused also .
Some of our neighbors have mentioned that if I ever change my mind they want to be considered to be on the list .


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

They are gorgeous. You did an amazing job.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Gramma Bunny said:


> They are gorgeous. You did an amazing job.


Thank you . :


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Your bears are awesome!!!! Thank you for sharing them..
Pnkroses


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

I was offered $500.00 each for the Mink bears! I made them for my daughters. The stoles were their Grandmothers. So I would never sell the
Bears.
Pinkroses


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I remember your previous post! I will never forget!
They are gorgeous, but I guess you have heard that before.. LOL..
Excellent job!


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

those are stunning I love them thinks if I was clever enough I would use an old possum coat of my Grandmothers


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay not ever having made anything on this scale why is it hard on the hands and pysche? Genuine question here


----------

